# Fancy Architrave routing bits.



## RussianRouter (3 Jun 2010)

At what speed should I be setting the router to for largish moulding bits?

I have some new router bits that I imported from the states as they are high priced here in the UK,I want to route door architrave for a gentleman who wants the Victorian type architrave whos willing to pay the price asked.

But I've never gone very large with my router bits,and so need some advice on this if you will.

These bit are here on Ebay which I purchased two or three weeks ago?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-Spec ... 1e5c184de3

This is just one of 5 different bits I bought and as you can see they're big.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 Jun 2010)

Some info here http://www.wealdentool.eu/q_tips/quick_tip_14.html

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## RussianRouter (3 Jun 2010)

Thank you Paul :wink: 

Just affixed it into the router and turned on....scary stuff. :shock: 

Looks like a few passes are needed for these size bits,but then again a few passes is what stops ruininng the cutters.


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jun 2010)

George, 

Forgive me if I am teaching you to suck eggs, but I assume you are NOT planning to use these large bits freehand? 

Usually the catalogue tells us if a bit should be used in a router-table. 

Just a thought.

Regards
John


----------



## RussianRouter (5 Jun 2010)

Benchwayze":32jvajfv said:


> George,
> 
> Forgive me if I am teaching you to suck eggs, but I assume you are NOT planning to use these large bits freehand?
> 
> ...



Well if I did then I havn't learnt the basics of routing with its different sized router bits,John.  

Sure they'll be mounted in the router tables router.

They just look scarey when revolving,thing is they're too big in height and my router fence will have to be renewed as I cannot pass them under its dust extractor opening ie its a straight across piece which is why I need to make another table with some thought put into it this time.

ccasion5:


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jun 2010)

Gotcha George! 

The one I have is used at different depths of cut to obtain the various profiles. It's a weird bit, because I can also vary the cut by moving the fence in and out. But it eats stock for breakfast and it does a neat job with a good router. 

Bester Luck!

John


----------



## RussianRouter (5 Jun 2010)

Do you have a pic of it,John?

What do you use it for and how often,if you don't mind me asking?

I bought 6 different bits and as like yours I could probably end up with 20 to 30 odd different profiles,just a case of hiring or lowering the bits and turning the wood upside down.

So thats not too bad fo 6 bits.


----------



## Shultzy (5 Jun 2010)

George, check out my router guard

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/router-guard-t41052.html

which might help.


----------



## RussianRouter (5 Jun 2010)

Shultzy":dyzhyk56 said:


> George, check out my router guard
> 
> 
> which might help.



Problem here Shultz is these architrave cuts will be on 4" to 5" upright stock so therefore that guard would be in the way.  

Thanks for the reply though. ccasion5:


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jun 2010)

RussianRouter":3l9l886c said:


> Do you have a pic of it,John?
> 
> What do you use it for and how often,if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> ...




George..

I will take some pics tomorrow for you. I had the bit from Axminster some years ago now. I don't use it all that often, as I haven't done any 'period' mouldings for a while.. But I'll include a pic of my router table and shawl-guards too. 

Regards

John


----------

